# Macbook Printing on Windows Wireless Network



## hallerd (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to connect my son's Macbook to my wireless network so that he can print on the printer attached to my XP machine. The Macbook does not seem to recognize any printer from the network when I go to System Preferences, Print & Fax. 

I click on the "+" button to add a printer and a window appears with an address line, but I am not sure what to put in the line or if this is where I should be. Other machines (Windows) are currently using the printer on the network without problem.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of OS X is he using? Click on the Apple icon in the upper left, then select About This Mac.


----------



## hallerd (Dec 30, 2009)

He is using OS X 10.5.8.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

After clicking on the (+) to add a printer, there should be an icon at the top that says Windows. Clicking on that will then show all Windows shared printers, sorted by workgroups.

Also, is he an admin on the Macbook? If not, it'll be really hard to add a network printer.


----------



## hallerd (Dec 30, 2009)

The Windows button shows 3 lines; the first is "mshome" and then our computer name, and it shows the word "printer" in the last column, not the actual name of the printer. the "add" button is not highlighted. clicking in the computer name asks for a password, which he does not have on the old computer. This does not seem to be actually locating the working network printer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Macs can not connect to a Windows PC that do not have a password, and then every account in Windows must have a password. WHy, I don't know, but that is the way it is. You must give the account on Windows a password, you should be able to set it up to have on, but not require it at login, as long as there is only one account on the Windows PC. I don't remember how to do it, as I haven't messed with it for a very long time. Once you have that, then when the Mac add printer asks for a username and password, type it in as you see it in Windows, and then it should connect and allow you to use the printer. Also tell the Mac to remember the password so that you don't need to type it in every time you try to print something.


----------

